# 747 Clown Loach Lift Off



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Loach and masheer lift off lol


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

This is without a doubt the biggest clown loach I have ever seen. What did you feed him????


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does he get off the bottom much Mike?
Beautiful.....


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that CL is awesome! i want one so bad.....at least one


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! He eats mainly hikari carnivore pellets and prawn.

He's starting to move around a lot more since I've added the masheers. When I had rays, he would constantly stay in the back corner because the rays would nip at his tail fins.

Clown loaches are a nice addition to any tank =)


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

wow big loach what size is it?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> wow big loach what size is it?


12+ inches. Hasn't grown in length for some time but still getting rounder. The masheers are around 17-18 inch.


----------

